# '67 Lemans/Gto horn/convertible top relay



## OUTKASTGARAGE (Oct 27, 2016)

is the relay for the convertible top/horn a 4 prong relay? manual windows and manual seats. does it also is it supposed to have a small junction block next to relay that power for top hooks too? if it is a 4 prong relay does anyone know the right part/ where to buy the part?

Thanks for the help!
Travis


----------



## OUTKASTGARAGE (Oct 27, 2016)

heres what im working with. If i jumper power to the single stud block to right of relay the top works but theres no where that i can see where power comes from. Any idea if any of this is right or what it should be to make it right?


----------

